# Is this a smart career decision?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

595 apprentices make 18 bucks? I wouldn't have guessed that. 

This might be a good move, but at a certain point in your life (when you have a wife and kids depending on you), what you want out of live often becomes secondary to providing for the people who depend on you. Speaking only for myself, I'd rather be miserable and a good provider than happy with my career choice but letting my family down. Sometimes you can get lucky and have both. It's up to you to determine if this move would provide both.


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> 595 apprentices make 18 bucks? I wouldn't have guessed that.
> 
> This might be a good move, but at a certain point in your life (when you have a wife and kids depending on you), what you want out of live often becomes secondary to providing for the people who depend on you. Speaking only for myself, I'd rather be miserable and a good provider than happy with my career choice but letting my family down. Sometimes you can get lucky and have both. It's up to you to determine if this move would provide both.


 
Thank you for the reply sir!

The issue is that I do admin work at a corporation, and I have hit the proverbial ceiling. I have no college experience and am already at the top of my pay scale. I have nowhere else to go in that I cannot make a "career" out of my current admin job. I have wanted to become an electrician but never actually attempted to do so until I saw the alameda JATC post this opportunity to become an apprentice. 

I am with you, I don't care what work I have to do as long as I can provide for my family. The job I have now is stable, but it will only last about another year or two as we just got bought out by another company. So I am going to have to choose where to go from here at some point, and the options are 1. this apprenticeship, or 2. stop working entirely and go to college full time. To me this apprenticeship seems like the best opportunity for me to get into an actual "career" and it is something I feel I would be good at. But like you said, at the end of the day it's about providing for my family, and at 25 I have to start my career now instead of later because the job I have currently will not be around forever and we can afford to sacrifice a little while my daughter is still young and my wife still has a good job, so now is the time for action.

I have a wife and a 2 year old, and we could make it even with me only working at reduced wages for a few years, but I am just wondering if I am going to apply for this apprenticeship and then find out there is no work and end up functionally unemployed. I am not even clear on how the apprenticeship works other than that they assign you to a journeyman and that it takes 5 years. I am just wondering if I will be getting any billable hours during this apprenticeship or if I should expect to be sitting on the bench the whole time and only working a few hours a month at best. I pull in 40 grand a year now and that's more than I need to pay the bills, is there any way for an apprentice in my area to make at least 20 grand a year or is that an unrealistic expectation? 




> 595 apprentices make 18 bucks? I wouldn't have guessed that.


May I ask why you say this? I have no knowledge of any of this and I only checked with the closest JATC which was alameda, and their posting says it is paid and at 18 an hour. Is this a good or bad wage relative to what one would normally expect as an apprentice? I don't know what 18 an hour means here though, as I am not sure how many billable hours an apprentice works each month. I can't get anyone from the JATC to return my calls or answer my emails so I have no one else to ask other than the kind members on this forum.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> 
> I have a question about whether or not now is a good time to be getting into the electrician field.
> ...



You have 2 major wheapens on your side.
#1 you are a veteran["thank you for your service":thumbsup:] there is a link USA.gov that has Goverment Electricians jobs.http://www.usajobs.opm.gov/
They give veterans preferance and you will get a steady Electricians job from them..

#2 you are a state worker take advantage of any schooling they may pay for,, after all you cant get fired..:laughing:

Welcome to the forum....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

One more question: am I starting in the wrong place? As in, should I be going to a tech school to get my ET before applying to apprentice programs or is it okay to apply when one has no prior electrical experience? From what I gather, they canceled the last few interview periods so this one in July may be my only oppertunity this year. 

To other apprentices: Is this a leap worth taking, or will I just be quitting a decent job for nothing? I really want this but I want to make sure I do it right, if I neeed any pre-reqs, please let me know where I should start. Thank you again for the help my friends!


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> You have 2 major wheapens on your side.
> #1 you are a veteran["thank you for your service":thumbsup:] there is a link USA.gov that has Goverment Electricians jobs.http://www.usajobs.opm.gov/
> They give veterans preferance and you will get a steady Electricians job from them..
> 
> ...


 

Thank you sir . The problem is that I have no prior experience or training/education in anything electician related and don't know where to start. In your opinion, is it a good idea to apply for an apprenticeship through the union or should I spend the money to attend a trade school first? 


Additionally, which trade schools are seen as "legitimate". I know some schools offer courses but the piece of paper you get ends up being worthless. If anyone knows of any accredited institutions that they have had success with, please post them!

And thanks for the warm welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> One more question: am I starting in the wrong place? As in, should I be going to a tech school to get my ET before applying to apprentice programs or is it okay to apply when one has no prior electrical experience? From what I gather, they canceled the last few interview periods so this one in July may be my only oppertunity this year.
> 
> To other apprentices: Is this a leap worth taking, or will I just be quitting a decent job for nothing? I really want this but I want to make sure I do it right, if I neeed any pre-reqs, please let me know where I should start. Thank you again for the help my friends!



No not at all they will do all the training and schooling in the union the fact that you are a veteran will help you as well.

As he said $18 per hour to start out is great pay in some states there Journeyman Electricians making less..

The best part of the trade that will make you most valuable is motors and controls that is a specilised part of the trade that not everyone can do so that will make you more valuable as time goes on...:thumbsup:


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

I say go for it, not only is it 18 bucks an hour, but you also have health and welfare benefits, retirement and a supplemental pension fund account. not to mention a possible vacation fund. It would be a good move.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

All-Circuits said:


> I say go for it, not only is it 18 bucks an hour, but you also have health and welfare benefits, retirement and a supplemental pension fund account. not to mention a possible vacation fund. It would be a good move.


 oh and screw the trade school. It will cost you a boat load of money.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Here's my input. I went through the apprenticeship with Richmond VA local 666 and a lot of guys in my class had no prior trade or construction experience. Some fell off, others made it thru, that depends totally on you. I'm not sure how it works with other locals but we had school in the daytime 1 day a week (as opposed to nonunion guys who go to school 2 nights a week) which results in a 37 hour week as well as the considerable cost of tuition. So you have to take that into consideration but its offset by the excellent education you'll get and the health and other benefits. As far as steady work you'll probably be fine until 5th year/ jw level at which point if you haven't found a cozy home with a contactor you may end up spending some time on the books. It all depends on circumstances that I couldn't possibly predict especially not being familiar with your area. However, all that being said, if you really want to be an electrician go for it, its a great opportunity and there's not a better way to learn the trade properly in my opinion. Even if you don't continue working thru the local after you top out the fact that you got your training thru them carries a good bit of respect and reputation and it will serve you well however you continue your electrical career.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with most of what has been said previously.

Thank you for your service,and yes it will be a help in getting placed.

You ideally need to talk to some of the people in the program now to really find out the work picture. You can try and go to the hall or the JATC and ask how many apprentices are out, and how long they are sitting if they are out. You could also try and go during school hours and find the apprentices on smoke break and ask them.

If you find the work outlook is not bad, it is an easy way to get training and certification while earning good pay. Typically raises are about once a year for apprentices and can come twice a year if the contract has yearly increases. It does depend on the work outlook. 

I scanned the post, but if Russian said there was work or work coming in that local that is probably still true. Union work is more often heavier commercial or industrial which are often longer term jobs,but results vary.

The benefits are typically good to very good.


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Hippie said:


> I'm not sure how it works with other locals but we had school in the daytime 1 day a week (as opposed to nonunion guys who go to school 2 nights a week) which results in a 37 hour week as well as the considerable cost of tuition.


Excellent! So I guess my question is, as an apprentice, do you get paid for 37 hours a week (roughly speaking), or will there be months in-between where there are is no work/pay? Do you have to pay the tuition or does that come with the program? I am just wondering if I will be getting paid on a regular basis or if I may go months without income once I get into this apprenticeship. 



1. Is school paid by the apprentice out-of-pocket or is that provided by the JATC apprenticeship program and part of your overall "compensation". If they pay for the school than I'm in! 

2. Do apprentices get assigned to one specific journeyman or do they just send you out with whichever journeymen have work at the time? 

3. Does anyone know how many applicants they take into these apprenticeships? I keep hearing about people being on waiting lists for years at a time. If I get accepted into the apprenticeship, does that just mean I get accepted onto the waiting list or does that mean I go straight to working?

Thank you all so much for all your help today. I've only been here a day and I can see that this forum is filled with good people! I am going to take the leap and go for it and follow my gut on this one. What I have now is a job, but what I need is a career. If they pay for tuition and I get some kind of regular paycheck than I am definately in! 


Does anyone have a link to a somewhere that discusses tips on being successsfull during the interview? What kind of questions will they ask?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> Excellent! So I guess my question is, as an apprentice, do you get paid for 37 hours a week (roughly speaking), or will there be months in-between where there are is no work/pay? Do you have to pay the tuition or does that come with the program? I am just wondering if I will be getting paid on a regular basis or if I may go months without income once I get into this apprenticeship. [/
> 1. Is school paid by the apprentice out-of-pocket or is that provided by the JATC apprenticeship program and part of your overall "compensation". If they pay for the school than I'm in!
> 2. Do apprentices get assigned to one specific journeyman or do they just send you out with whichever journeymen have work at the time?
> 3. Does anyone know how many applicants they take into these apprenticeships? I keep hearing about people being on waiting lists for years at a time. If I get accepted into the apprenticeship, does that just mean I get accepted onto the waiting list or does that mean I go straight to working?
> ...




The education is paid for by the JATC, some locals require you to pay for your books but like in lu 441 Orange county CA if you make every class and keep a B average they repay you for the expense of the books.
The local that is in question has a load of work on their agenda and should keep all of their apprentice,local JW's and some traveling Brothers and Sisters
working for the next 3-5 years.When a person joins the program they sign a contract with the JATC and agree to go to work and school in return the union agrees to keep them working as much as possible, and in many cases the contractors go out of their way to keep the lower paid apprentice working. Many locals in the bay area also have work in their future so it may mean driving 40 or so miles to lu6,617,302,340,332,180 and even 1245. Good luck to you in which ever direction in life you take, thank you for your past dedication to our country, and welcome to the board.
I have never heard of an apprentice being with only one JW, You could work with several hundred on construction of a power house or be limited to a couple three working for a small shop.


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> To other apprentices: Is this a leap worth taking, or will I just be quitting a decent job for nothing? I really want this but I want to make sure I do it right, if I neeed any pre-reqs, please let me know where I should start. Thank you again for the help my friends!


 
I'm in a pretty similar position in NYC but I've already gone through the whole process (and was selected with zero experience too) and am waiting to be called....I'm making about the same amount as you and am dreading the pay cut / potential lack of work... The difference is, as you say yourself, there is no future in your current job if you stay put, whereas a slight pay cut now will put you in a position where the more time you devote, the higher you'll go.. You always want to go the way that will provide more growth so its obvious what you should do.. And apprentices get yearly raises usually too so you'll be back to what you were making on the 2nd or 3rd year anyway...

The biggest problem I have is that if I'm 25 and taking a 5 year apprenticeship, I'll be a journeyman at 30 right? Maybe not.. From what I understand you need a certain number of work hours before you can take the journeyman test.. its really hard to take into account the fact you may not be working at months at a time at some points, because no one can predict that.. in the end its a risk that you will be at apprentice level making apprentice wages for much longer... but I still think it would be worth it.. also remember that the whole process from application to first day of work can take months or years.. I know at least in my case, the longer I have to wait to get in, the harder the decision is going to be


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

Hire me please said:


> I'm in a pretty similar position in NYC but I've already gone through the whole process (and was selected with zero experience too) and am waiting to be called....I'm making about the same amount as you and am dreading the pay cut / potential lack of work... The difference is, as you say yourself, there is no future in your current job if you stay put, whereas a slight pay cut now will put you in a position where the more time you devote, the higher you'll go.. You always want to go the way that will provide more growth so its obvious what you should do.. And apprentices get yearly raises usually too so you'll be back to what you were making on the 2nd or 3rd year anyway...
> 
> The biggest problem I have is that if I'm 25 and taking a 5 year apprenticeship, I'll be a journeyman at 30 right? Maybe not.. From what I understand you need a certain number of work hours before you can take the journeyman test.. its really hard to take into account the fact you may not be working at months at a time at some points, because no one can predict that.. in the end its a risk that you will be at apprentice level making apprentice wages for much longer... but I still think it would be worth it.. also remember that the whole process from application to first day of work can take months or years.. I know at least in my case, the longer I have to wait to get in, the harder the decision is going to be


 That's better then 40. I just graduated at 40 years old


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Dangerclose, most all of the questions you ask are dependant on the local. In Richmond apprentices pay for school and books, but pay a lower percentage of work dues to make up for it a little. Local 26 to the north actually pays apprentices while they are in school. So it can vary widely.

When I was an apprentice I was out very little, probably 3 or 4 weeks total thru the whole program. Often there was lots of overtime when I was working (really more than I wanted) so it more than made up money wise. Now however, we have had some apprentices sit out for much longer as work is not so good. 

You really need to get some good local information. Make a friend in the area. Good chance if there is a bar near the school you may find people after class, buy em a beer and ask.

I think Noah probably answered the work question. I understand he has traveled alot, so he may very well have good info on conditions in that area.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I am in 46 in Seattle and our local looks favorably on veterans and it makes it a lot easier to get in. We have a special program called VICE and for the last couple years or so that has been the only source of first years up here. It is a three month program were you do the entire first year of school full time in three months. The contractors know when these classes graduate and most of these guys go to work right away.

You might want to see if there are similar programs around where you live.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

I work out of local 212 in Cincinnati Ohio. I will say I have been lucky being I have not been laid off and have been steadily employed with one contractor. We go to school 2 nights a week. The only out of pocket cost I have is my yearly book fees. If you work steady for 8 months a year you should have no problems getting your hours for journeyman. I can not speak for everyone but for me the union has been a good experience and decision. One mor thing, I will be 37 when I top out, I also have 2 kids and a house payment with no other support. I do it all on my own.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to give you some really good advice.. Your post reflects someone of above average intelligence. Not to belittle our trade but most of us are not rewarded for being "smart" electricians. Goto college.. Do well at it. Get a masters.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Get into health care...Going into the trades in an entry level position seems like a bad move to me especially since you already have a family.. Get a second job...


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

captkirk said:


> Get into health care...Going into the trades in an entry level position seems like a bad move to me especially since you already have a family.. Get a second job...


My current role is as a medical assistant, I work in medical management at an insurance company assisting nurses. I personally do not like the health care industry and would prefer to do a trade job. 

I have a family but we make enough to where I could weather it for a few years without too much financial hardship. A second job would bring more income but would not help in obtaining my goal which is to learn a skill and start a career rather than just having a job. This is less about income today and more about planning for the future. The bay area is saturated with people in the health care industry and it's not something I enjoy really. It's a good and growing industry, but it's not my cup of tea personally. Thank you for the recommendation though!


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> My current role is as a medical assistant, I work in medical management at an insurance company assisting nurses. I personally do not like the health care industry and would prefer to do a trade job.
> 
> I have a family but we make enough to where I could weather it for a few years without too much financial hardship. A second job would bring more income but would not help in obtaining my goal which is to learn a skill and start a career rather than just having a job. This is less about income today and more about planning for the future. The bay area is saturated with people in the health care industry and it's not something I enjoy really. It's a good and growing industry, but it's not my cup of tea personally. Thank you for the recommendation though!


 Screw cleaning those bedside toilet, and holding the ass cheek of a 350 woman open so some doctor can debred a bed sore. move on to the trade and leave those disease bredding wards for ever, before you catch a nasty case of MRSA or something worse. It's a dead end job. Someday however a tierd nurse might let you give some old lady an emema, or if your really good they'll let you insert a folly for some guy that has clamydia. Is there really a bright side to your field?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> My current role is as a medical assistant, I work in medical management at an insurance company assisting nurses. I personally do not like the health care industry and would prefer to do a trade job.
> 
> I have a family but we make enough to where I could weather it for a few years without too much financial hardship. A second job would bring more income but would not help in obtaining my goal which is to learn a skill and start a career rather than just having a job. This is less about income today and more about planning for the future. The bay area is saturated with people in the health care industry and it's not something I enjoy really. It's a good and growing industry, but it's not my cup of tea personally. Thank you for the recommendation though!


 Your gonna be hating life for the next few years.....You will work for a few months than off for the next few work a little more than off....if you like that sort of thing go for it...not to mention starting at the bottom .... Good luck.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

not in my local 150 ibew. If anyone is working it is the apprentices. The contractors like it that way. Dude! go talk to the NJATC director and talk to him, it certainly can't hurt. Just think of seeing and smelling puralent discharge for the rest of your life or comming home dirty and tired after an 8 hour day. Not a hard choice for me.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

All-Circuits said:


> Screw cleaning those bedside toilet, and holding the ass cheek of a 350 woman open so some doctor can debred a bed sore. move on to the trade and leave those disease bredding wards for ever, before you catch a nasty case of MRSA or something worse. It's a dead end job. Someday however a tierd nurse might let you give some old lady an emema, or if your really good they'll let you insert a folly for some guy that has clamydia. Is there really a bright side to your field?


Its not for everyone. My wife is an Neuro ICU nurse and makes six figures every year, not to mention all her bennies... Or the fact that she usually works three days a week... But if you wanna hump pipe all day, and break your back go for it...Its the manly thing to do I guess...
I got another friend thats a para rescue nurse and he makes well over six figures a year...plus a **** load of bennies...You can do anything you want....why break your back...? Thats all im saying...And for what its worth being in the Union is not really a career..your just a number and when you get up their in salary they will put you on the bench like all the rest and youll be looking for side work like all the rest of the cats in here....


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

captkirk said:


> Its not for everyone. My wife is an Neuro ICU nurse and makes six figures every year, not to mention all her bennies... Or the fact that she usually works three days a week...


 yeah, my wife is a nurse. I met her while I was working in the same place, helping her debred a 350lb womans puralent discharging ass sore. Thank god her arm pit smelled better, I just buried my face there instead of breathing in nastyness.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

All-Circuits said:


> yeah, my wife is a nurse. I met her while I was working in the same place, helping her debred a 350lb womans puralent discharging ass sore. Thank god her arm pit smelled better, I just buried my face there instead of breathing in nastyness.


 wow you really got something with butt holes dont you...? If your wife is any good she can become a cordinator and not do the grunt work anymore or get her practicioners license..and work like a lady like my wife did.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

captkirk said:


> wow you really got something with butt holes dont you...? If your wife is any good she can become a cordinator and not do the grunt work anymore or get her practicioners license..and work like a lady like my wife did.


 HAHA, yeah, that was in 1996. I left the medical field and became an electrician. She works from home now.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive only been doing this for 11 years now, ive have my own business now and I cant say that I really like it anymore. I hated it even more working for other EC's... I really really really wish I could go back to college and get an EE degree so I can go to work like a gentleman and not an animal. Im over it all...I do what I have to do now because I have a family. I make good money but I hate it. I really do. 
Sometimes I feel like smashing homeowners in the face with my fist, and sometimes I feel like telling cheap business owners to suck it up and for once in their lives spend some ****ing money and fix the problem for real....other times I want to get a rifle and shoot slow paying customers in the balls.....but that is shunned upon in this country..
I acually liked being a chef way more than this but there just isnt any money in that field so I left..


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol @ you guys. My mother is a nurse as well, but like me she works in the workers comp industry so there is more to it than actual hospital work on the floor, but those things require a degree and all I have is a GED unfortunately and no time to spend going to school full time. There are a lot of good things in the health care industry, but a lot of bad as well. Again, it's just not my cup of tea. 

The union is not a career, but learning a new skill like becoming an electrician would allow me to go somewhere. I'm at a relatively entry level position now, so if there is any time to change careers it is now while my child is young and my overhead is low. 

We have no debt, own a car and my wife has a bachelors degree and a good job at a defense contractor, but as for me I am at the ceiling unless I go to school or choose a trade. I am choosing a trade personally. 

I am not too concerned about the breaking your back part, I did way worse for way less pay when I was a paratrooper in the 82nd, and I personally just want to escape the cubicle and do a little more hands-on work. 


I need to inquire more about how much work there is in my area. If it's a month on and then unemployment for 3 months than that probably won't work, but ive always been able to manage so I'm sure this will be no different. I can't get the local JATC to respond to my calls or emails so I will have to drive down there some time and talk to a real person to find out more about the situation on the ground. If anyone here is in the local 595 than please pm me and let me know what your opinion is. Thanks!


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

captkirk said:


> Ive only been doing this for 11 years now, ive have my own business now and I cant say that I really like it anymore. I hated it even more working for other EC's... I really really really wish I could go back to college and get an EE degree so I can go to work like a gentleman and not an animal. Im over it all...I do what I have to do now because I have a family. I make good money but I hate it. I really do.
> Sometimes I feel like smashing homeowners in the face with my fist, and sometimes I feel like telling cheap business owners to suck it up and for once in their lives spend some ****ing money and fix the problem for real....other times I want to get a rifle and shoot slow paying customers in the balls.....but that is shunned upon in this country..
> I acually liked being a chef way more than this but there just isnt any money in that field so I left..


 I fell your pain brother. There's always new technology to learn. look at the schneider electric website at EcoXpert programs, or where the big money will be, and that is in power management and green technologies with LEED Certifications. They are good diversions from the mundane.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

All-Circuits said:


> I fell your pain brother. There's always new technology to learn. look at the schneider electric website at EcoXpert programs, or where the big money will be, and that is in power management and green technologies with LEED Certifications. They are good diversions from the mundane.


 im really enjoying doing more industrial control type stuff and trouble shooting HVAC stuff. But I need to learn more. Im taking some classes in August and Sept....we'll see. Im so over the resi work and doing 100 estimates to land 25 jobs.... I need to get into a niche market...


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

captkirk said:


> im really enjoying doing more industrial control type stuff and trouble shooting HVAC stuff. But I need to learn more. Im taking some classes in August and Sept....we'll see. Im so over the resi work and doing 100 estimates to land 25 jobs.... I need to get into a niche market...


 HVAC control work is the best. I can read and interpret ladder diagrams, and wire the building automation systems to the appropriate components. I just wish I had some of it to do. I finished school but I've been layed off for 3 plus years. I've had a good run on my own work, but there's nothing for me right now. The last interesting job was a 30kva Kohler that lasted a week. That was last year this time.


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

So I am getting mixed answers, with most sayin go for it and some saying that it is a bad time to get into this. I suppose it is a bad time to be changing careers in general, but I think I am going to go for it. I will drive down tot he JATC and talk to someone there to find out more before I make the leap. 

I am a little worried because it seems like I may end up unemployed part of the time but I am hoping that this isn't the case. I suppose this is one of those things you have to take on faith, but I figure that once my apprenticeship is done after 5+ years, the economy should be a little better and hopefully construction will open back up. 


It seems that the key here is to diversify and learn as much as possible and possibly get into a growing niche field. Being in the bay area, a lot of the "green" companies are located here and the government is spending a lot on "green" projects so hopefully this will be a good market in another 5 years or so when things pick back up (if this bankrupt state doesn't implode by then...). By that time I should have my J-card and be ready to cash in, and if not than I will be unemployed. Such as life. I can't keep my current job for 5 years anyways so might as well jump in now and get the training while I can.



If anyone here is from the local 595, please contact me and let me know your thoughts because they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> Lol @ you guys. My mother is a nurse as well, but like me she works in the workers comp industry so there is more to it than actual hospital work on the floor, but those things require a degree and all I have is a GED unfortunately and no time to spend going to school full time. There are a lot of good things in the health care industry, but a lot of bad as well. Again, it's just not my cup of tea.
> 
> The union is not a career, but learning a new skill like becoming an electrician would allow me to go somewhere. I'm at a relatively entry level position now, so if there is any time to change careers it is now while my child is young and my overhead is low.
> 
> ...


 yeah..,.You don't call them, you just show up and demand attention like a real soldier, thats qwhat I did. They like that type of initiative.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> So I am getting mixed answers, with most sayin go for it and some saying that it is a bad time to get into this. I suppose it is a bad time to be changing careers in general, but I think I am going to go for it. I will drive down tot he JATC and talk to someone there to find out more before I make the leap.
> 
> I am a little worried because it seems like I may end up unemployed part of the time but I am hoping that this isn't the case. I suppose this is one of those things you have to take on faith, but I figure that once my apprenticeship is done after 5+ years, the economy should be a little better and hopefully construction will open back up.
> 
> ...


 No pain, no gain


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

To be honest. I question whether this economy is a good place anymore to be in construction. I would say honestly im in the top 10% of the apprentices in my local. (I've seen many on the same job, work ethic, speed, etc) I have been struggling this year to stay employed.

It's a definite risk if you get into the trade now. But it can't get much worse. Honestly I would pursue a career in the medical field like some others have said. Steady employment would be awesome. The union wages are great. When you're WORKING. I'd rather make a little less but work all the time.

I want my routine, day in and day out.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> To be honest. I question whether this economy is a good place anymore to be in construction. I would say honestly im in the top 10% of the apprentices in my local. (I've seen many on the same job, work ethic, speed, etc) I have been struggling this year to stay employed.
> 
> It's a definite risk if you get into the trade now. But it can't get much worse. Honestly I would pursue a career in the medical field like some others have said. Steady employment would be awesome. The union wages are great. When you're WORKING. I'd rather make a little less but work all the time.
> 
> I want my routine, day in and day out.


 Actually according to the rules of economics, the economy has to get worse, because of all the money that is out there and all the money that continues to be printed. Inflation has to get crazy high for a while before things will get better.We're screwed for real and very few people will admit it. We just go skipping along singing It's a Marshmellow World, Lolly Pops and Gum Drops, and whatever else. I can guarentee it will get worse.


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow. Here's my two cents. I'm non-union so don't hold that against me......I've never regretted my choice to become an electrician. It was a long road, starting in Uncle Sam's Canoe Club and ending up where I am now. I've been an apprentice, journeyman, (Limited Energy, and General), Had my own company, Supervised at shipyards, taught 3rd year apprenticeship, etc. and have now taken a quiet job at an engineering firm, inspecting, designing, plan reviews, teaching continuing ed. No matter what, I've always been able to provide for my family and do well enough to be comfortable, (eg, I'm on the deck of my beach house overlooking the ocean right now. I'll be working from here today doing a plan review and revisions.) I think it is well worth the effort to become an electrician, and you can take it as far as you wish. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## amhrdwd1 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm a 1st year apprentice, almost 2nd year now. I had no choice but to change careers and decided that the IBEW/JATC Apprenticeship program was for me. I'm in Local 567. I have been steadily working since I entered the apprenticeship. understand that apprentices are considered cheap labor so you get to work more than some journeyman. The way I see it is, I got in Last September 2010, but the time I turn out as a journeyman inside wireman the economy should be more stable. Like I've said I have been working since being in, actually had a 2 week layoff...but collected unemployment for those 2 weeks. We are getting busy here. My advice is to go to the IBEW Website of JATC website and check the job boards for your area. Ours doesn't show much but like I daid we seem to be pretty busy. And as for family well I have a family also. And I'm not sure of your age but I turned 40 in October and had to find something, due to diabetes ending my previous JOB, and now I am into a career that I enjoy greatly. I have no regrets and it will only get better as pay raises come with class hours and OTJ training. And I find the OTJ training to be great. I work with a great bunch of guys, who are willing to help me achieve my potential, with the best of their knowledge and skills. Ask around and you'll get some great advice. If you do decide to join.....best advice I can give is listen, watch, learn and outperform.....be the best you can. Don't sit around and wait for someone to give you an assignment. If I'm done a job I'll organize the inventory and clean up until I get a chance to ask my Journeyman or Foreman for another assignment. I don't stand around waiting for someone to ask me if I need something to do. Make yourself an asset to the employer. I have seen what happens to the people that slack or have no common sense, that person is always laid off. Try to be proactive but also be safe. If your not sure ask it's that simple.


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

amhrdwd1 said:


> I'm a 1st year apprentice, almost 2nd year now. I had no choice but to change careers and decided that the IBEW/JATC Apprenticeship program was for me. I'm in Local 567. I have been steadily working since I entered the apprenticeship. understand that apprentices are considered cheap labor so you get to work more than some journeyman. The way I see it is, I got in Last September 2010, but the time I turn out as a journeyman inside wireman the economy should be more stable. Like I've said I have been working since being in, actually had a 2 week layoff...but collected unemployment for those 2 weeks. We are getting busy here. My advice is to go to the IBEW Website of JATC website and check the job boards for your area. Ours doesn't show much but like I daid we seem to be pretty busy. And as for family well I have a family also. And I'm not sure of your age but I turned 40 in October and had to find something, due to diabetes ending my previous JOB, and now I am into a career that I enjoy greatly. I have no regrets and it will only get better as pay raises come with class hours and OTJ training. And I find the OTJ training to be great. I work with a great bunch of guys, who are willing to help me achieve my potential, with the best of their knowledge and skills. Ask around and you'll get some great advice. If you do decide to join.....best advice I can give is listen, watch, learn and outperform.....be the best you can. Don't sit around and wait for someone to give you an assignment. If I'm done a job I'll organize the inventory and clean up until I get a chance to ask my Journeyman or Foreman for another assignment. I don't stand around waiting for someone to ask me if I need something to do. Make yourself an asset to the employer. I have seen what happens to the people that slack or have no common sense, that person is always laid off. Try to be proactive but also be safe. If your not sure ask it's that simple.


 Thank you so much, this has really helped a lot to hear such good news from another apprentice. This is exactly what I was hoping to hear. I am finishing my tech math course and then applying in July at my local IBEW JATC training center, and a big thumbs up to the advice about being proactive, that is how I got so far in my current job even though I only have a GED. When I'm done I ask the boss for more work or offer to assist others, and if there is nothing for me to do I will organize my things so that I am best prepared to get back to work when the next assignment arrives. 

I really appreciate your response amhrdwd1.


----------



## amhrdwd1 (Jul 10, 2010)

no problem. Just how I do things. Everyone comes to me on the job site when they need to find something. Because I am the one who organizes all the materials. Believe me there are some Journeyman you want to stay away from...you'll figure this out as you go..but the majority of Journeyman will do everything they can to help you be as good as you can be.

I watched one apprentice on our current job site get laid off, because he was just clueless. Everyone tried to help him, but they gave up due to his lack of common sense.
Apply yourself and you'll do fine.


----------



## amhrdwd1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hippie
Your absolutely right. Although Our local goes to class 1 or 2 nights a week, (depending on aprprentice level), and we work a full 40. Just don't work overtime and miss class, that is frowned upon. We pay for books only, no class or lab fees.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

When I was in school they took 150 work hours credit for missing 1 class and a couple people were kicked out for missing too many. Not something you wanna do


----------



## UnitedWeStand (Jun 18, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> 595 apprentices make 18 bucks? I wouldn't have guessed that.
> 
> This might be a good move, but at a certain point in your life (when you have a wife and kids depending on you), what you want out of live often becomes secondary to providing for the people who depend on you. Speaking only for myself, I'd rather be miserable and a good provider than happy with my career choice but letting my family down. Sometimes you can get lucky and have both. It's up to you to determine if this move would provide both.


 That's funny. 15 years later I'm really finding myself miserable but an excellent provider! I say go for it man.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

All-Circuits said:


> That's better then 40. I just graduated at 40 years old


What did you do before?


----------



## amhrdwd1 (Jul 10, 2010)

I had my own hardwood flooring business, but the economy took care of that. So i went and got my CDL class A, not because I wanted to be a truck driver, but because I needed work. Diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes 2 years later. Was insulin dependent, so can't drive Commercial trucks out of state per Federal regulations and was let go. No longer insulin dependent and in the IBEW and loving it.


----------

